# Custom Cobia Rod



## Fisherman009 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like a custom cobia rod made for me. I would like it 9'. if anyone on here would like to build me one just shoot me a pm. i'm new to this custom rod stuff. It would be used for cobias, kings, bonitas, jacks, and whatever swims around Juno Pier in the summer as I am in Palm Beach Gardens.


----------

